# Trek 1.2 2009 for $350....hmmm...



## g0tr00t (Oct 21, 2011)

So while I am a happy owner of a 2011 1.2 and riding it to work daily and on the weekends.....along comes a deal to for me to get a 2009. 

While I was caught in the rain on the way home yesterday, I was thinking that might not be a bad deal after all...not sure though, so I'd like to hear from some multi bike owners.

Does owning the same bike make sense? I mean one for daily commute/weekend rides (40 miles+) then own a 2nd one as a backup/rain bike?

Why oh why am I falling into this need more bike syndrome :mad2:


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

It would make sense if you configured them differently, ie. one with fenders, lights, tougher tires and a rack/bag. If the one you have is your commuter/workhorse then there's no good reason to get a second one to do the same thing, even at a great price like that.

I own multiple bikes but they're all pretty different except for my carbon road bike (general use/racing) and my ti road bike (sunny days, special rides).


----------



## g0tr00t (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks, I was thinking about that too and it does make sense. Now to make a shopping list of commuter parts before Santa comes.


----------

